# St. Simons Boating & Fishing Club



## srives (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone know their hours and rates. I am coming down on Wed night and staying til Sunday. Do they have electricity at the docks at night? 


Thanks
Syd Rives


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Apr 16, 2013)

You would think that I would know for sure as I am there everyday, but I think their hours are 6 to 5 Tuesday through Sunday. They do have electricity on the dock but you might want to have a drop cord because the pedestals are pretty spread out. I can't remember what the rates are. I'm usually buying a bunch of gas and bait at the same time so I haven't paid attention the launch fees in a while.


----------



## srives (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## ssiredfish (Apr 18, 2013)

TJ I could be wrong but I think its 630-5 during the week and 6am on Sat and Sun.  Always closed on Mondays and never opened early.  Also think its less than $10 for non-members under 20'....

912.638.7520 - SSI Marina


----------



## srives (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for the info guys. They had really good sized lively shrimp, and a good fish cleaning table. The guy who runs the place is a really polite guy. Next time I am down I will be keeping my boat there again.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I have used several marinas along the coast and on the Gulf and St. Simons Boat Club is the best bargain, the best run and easiest to get along with folks I've had the pleasure to deal with!

Every time I leave there I feel like I owe them more than I paid!

Of course that's probably because everyone else charges too much.........


----------



## gulpjuice (Apr 23, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I have used several marinas along the coast and on the Gulf and St. Simons Boat Club is the best bargain, the best run and easiest to get along with folks I've had the pleasure to deal with!
> 
> Every time I leave there I feel like I owe them more than I paid!
> 
> Of course that's probably because everyone else charges too much.........



You got that right. You wont find a better deal on the GA coast or East Coast! Places like that are few and far between these days. If you pay your $150 membership fee for the year you get $5 launches, $3 a night dockage, and a free cookout! That is unheard of! Jimmy and Eric always take good care of me!


----------



## ssiredfish (Apr 25, 2013)

gulpjuice said:


> You got that right. You wont find a better deal on the GA coast or East Coast! Places like that are few and far between these days. If you pay your $150 membership fee for the year you get $5 launches, $3 a night dockage, and a free cookout! That is unheard of! Jimmy and Eric always take good care of me!



Mine is $60.  Thought it was the same for any boat but maybe not.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

$6 dollas and they will launch your boat, $6 a day to moor.


----------



## gulpjuice (Apr 26, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> Mine is $60.  Thought it was the same for any boat but maybe not.....



Yep it is $60 now just checked i think when i first got the dusky it may have been more maybe not tho....


----------



## homey (Apr 26, 2013)

*St Simons Boating&Fishing Club*

Wanna know why it's so cheap? The marina is owned by the taxpayers of Glynn County. It's leased to the SSBFC for 1 dollar a year. What a rip off to the taxpayers of the county. I wanna rent a marina for 1 dollar a year. Some of the regulars act like it's their private club.


----------



## ssiredfish (Apr 27, 2013)

homey said:


> Wanna know why it's so cheap? The marina is owned by the taxpayers of Glynn County. It's leased to the SSBFC for 1 dollar a year. What a rip off to the taxpayers of the county. I wanna rent a marina for 1 dollar a year. Some of the regulars act like it's their private club.



Well I can think of about 1000 other ways I feel ripped off as a taxpayer other than this marina.  Its a great place ran by great people with a lot of good folks that use it.  Its no more their "private club" than it is "your seat" at the bar.  Regulars are regulars anywhere you go.  I have spent a TON of time at that place and know just about everyone who frequents there and I can promise you that neither I nor any other are getting anymore special treatment than you do......


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 27, 2013)

I get that special treatment to and I'm not even a member.


----------

